# Starburst Cross, End Grain Cutting Board, Heart cypress and walnut cutting board, Heart pine cross



## james johnson (Jul 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 29, 2014)

Cool natural inlay. I like it.


----------



## FWBGBS (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a great use of the star-burst James. It adds a tangible aura to the piece.
Your church is fortunate to have such an accomplished artisan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## james johnson (Jul 31, 2014)

You know the interesting part about that starburst Cross ? I saw this small piece of wood in the ditch when one of our creeks crest back in march from all the flooding. I jumped out and grabbed it as it crossed a dirt road I was driving down and wondering how to cross with out losing my truck. Its was just a piece of yellow pine lighter stump that broke off , but it looked like a huge acorn but spiral on the outside. Cut inside and who would of known the beauty.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Jul 31, 2014)

It sounds like it was meant to be.
Very nice find James.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I like it a lot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

